# If you were wade fishing this weekend in Matagorda...



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

If you were wade fishing this upcoming weekend and staying in Matagorda LCRA RV park, where would you go (4WD truck) and what artificials would you bring? I am asking this question with the assumption that the surf is going to not be an option with forcasted 20-25 SE winds.


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

Drive down the beach and go behind the dunes to the south shoreline of east bay. There are some roads from three mile lake and on to the east. Down south lures chicken of the sea works for me. Try topwaters also.


----------

